# hello from upstate NY



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, successful moves are 2 feet a day or 2 miles.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome, from someone a little closer to you than Fla. 

Got 5-1/2 hives (I can't consider a nuc a full hive yet) over here in Altamont. Been keeping bees for 3 years now. 

Enjoy your new hobby!

Oh, a tip on constructing your fence - make it electric! Bears like honey.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome from another New Yorker!

Hey Stoweski, I just spent the whole Memorial Day weekend at our fiddlers' festival camp-out at the Altamont Fairgrounds!

I'm in northern Columbia County, near Hudson. I have two hives.


----------



## Marty Rosen (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Cotton Hill and fellow beekeepers,

I'm also a new beekeeper, new to this forum, AND keeping my bees in Schoharie County. Small world!

I have two heavy-duty ratcheting straps holding the hive to four concrete blocks. The electric solar fence is this weekend's project (along with getting up the nerve to remove burr from one slightly crooked frame. I released my queen Saturday and she dove directly into the area of the burr, so I decided not to further traumatize her.)

I need to put in a lightweight gate with my electric fence and everything at the Tractor Supply store seemed too big or involved. Any suggestions? We do have bears in the area and I'm pretty sure they'll laugh at my current set-up.

Marty


----------



## bhowe007 (May 10, 2010)

Hello Fellow Upstater's,

I started beekeeping this year in Saratoga County. I'm having a wonderful time and have used this site to answer many of my questions. I hope your enjoying your new hobby.


----------



## cottonhill (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses! Maybe I'll see some of you upstate NYers at a bee club meeting sometime.
@Marty: if I never go into Tractor Supply again, I'll be happy. We got a solar charger and electric netting for our goat pasture from Premier. Their staff is very knowledgeable and helpful, but unfortunately everything we need for this project was backordered.


----------



## Dreamfield (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all
I'm New to all this I just Started to do some research on Beekeeping and bought a book too. I live in Schoharie County NY and have been thinking about keeping bees for awhile I live on 68 achers and have alot of fruit treets, also a small lilac farm. I do allot of canning and would like to learn and have an mentor that could help me. I saw there is an organization called SABA and they have classes but not any close to me.
Is there anyone who can help me with this wonderful journey of learning about beekeeping
Thanks
Dreamfield/Michele


----------



## bhowe007 (May 10, 2010)

SABA is a great organization. They will hook you up with a mentor and hopefully you can find a beekeeper who lives close to you. Good luck.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

While SABA seems to be far away, they have county coordinators that can help you locally. Check out their site for contacts or fill out the mentor request form and you'll get some help.

http://www.adirondackbees.org


----------

